# England to France school question



## adamfogg2000

Hi everyone 
School question for the group
My wife ( who speaks fluent French ). Has always wanted to move and live to France. We are now seriously thinking of taking the plunge. 
Myself and our 6 year old don’t speak French. But we are wanting to move to the 
dordogne area and learn the language.

We don’t have money to pay for an expensive international school. Are there any primary schools with English teacher or English teachings in the dordogne area that you don’t have to pay for ?
It’s a bit of a mind field trying to find out on line 

thank you
Adam


----------



## Bevdeforges

Assuming that you are all British, your first concern is going to be qualifying for a long-stay visa. Either you or your wife will have to have either a job lined up or be retired and receiving a pension.

As far as schools are concerned, many public schools have access to resources to help newly arrived foreign students learn French. And at 6 y.o., your child is probably in as good a situation as any as far as learning French by immersion - assuming the schools in the are where you settle can get support for a foreign student. (Access to these resources varies by the district and where you are located within the district.)


----------

